# East coast earthquake



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

Who else was terrified for their aquariums? Watching the water slosh for those few seconds was not fun! Seems like the only "damage" was a filter attachment popping off, though.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I was worried about mine, yes. Fortunately, everything looks OK.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

That was pretty scary! I rushed home from work to check on my tanks. The way my building shook I thought for sure I was going to be cleaning up my basement all night and my tanks would be a total loss. Luckily all is well!


----------

